# Trigun anyone?



## Habernakle (Aug 9, 2005)

Ello from one of Vash the Stampede's fans. anybody else out there like the nettle-noggined, gunslinging, womenizer Vash or any other of the people on the anime? Here is the place to discuss anything about the show. Every angle, every meaning, and the charectures! If you don'tt know what Vash ooks like, my avatar should come in handy1 It's Vash! Yay! So lets have the quick draw tornement of.................TRIGUN!!! Ready?.....GO!!

So now that the annoncements are over, who's your faviorate person from Trigun?


----------



## Animaiden (Aug 10, 2005)

Needle Noggin of course.  Then Milly, then Wolfwood, and so on down the line.  This was one of the first animes' I watched that i realized that it was anime (and what anime was.  Salior Moon and Digimon don't count.  Didin't know that it was anime at the time).  I still love it, though I wish I had the DVD's so I could watch it right now.  The ending left much to be desired, though that is the case with most anime (Wolf's Rain, Fullmetal Alchemist, etc, etc, so on and so forth)  attaching a couple of pictures I have found on various sites.


----------



## Kaylo Mizuri (Mar 21, 2006)

One of my favourite Anmie series' alongside Gungrave. Legato rules he's just amazing. The cat is wierd. Wolfwood is the coolest priest ever.


----------

